# Case /David Bown 1594?



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I just picked one up with cab and a/c but... it needs a bit of glass replaced. It runs and drives very nice and all the features work except for some lamps that have cut wires..
Anyone know where i might find some glass for this rig ?
And are they decent tractors? This one has a David Brown 6 cylinder in it.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I had an old after market cab on an Oliver 1850 that I just took the frames to a local glass shop and they cut them to fit.

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is the missing/broken glass flat or curved? If flat, definitely glass shop. If curved, start calling salvage yards. Good luck.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Naturally it has to be ever so curved.. So lexan wont work well..DOH!
It sure runs good though. And at 97hp has plenty of grunt for haying. Question; can you use any round baler to make bailage or do i need a special unit? Im only making them for my beef herd and dont need them very big so i dont have as much waist? I think im up the creek for the rest of this season.... Never dry the stuff now to make small squares..


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

skyrydr2 said:


> Naturally it has to be ever so curved.. So lexan wont work well..DOH!
> It sure runs good though. And at 97hp has plenty of grunt for haying. Question; can you use any round baler to make bailage or do i need a special unit? Im only making them for my beef herd and dont need them very big so i dont have as much waist? I think im up the creek for the rest of this season.... Never dry the stuff now to make small squares..


Do you have a wrapper? Then my understanding you want to make them a size that gets feed up, quickly. Individually wrapped, eaten in ............ two days???, if wrapped in line, my friend tells me feeding a bale a day, keeps him ahead of any spoilage. He just told me that he puts an individual wrapped bale every so often in the inline, kind of a spoilage plug per se. In case the wrap is damaged and not caught quickly. He had a silage special type machine he used (with some sort of knives inside), did not use them, so it was basically a regular round baler. But he is putting these bales through a TMR tub (grinder / mixing action of some sort). He also told me he used net wrapped bales, and between him and his son, they did 75 bales after supper one night (in line wrapping), at 50-60% moisture.

My couple of pennies.

Larry


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I will get all the goodies i need,but i dont want more trouble than i already make for myself lol . 
Has anyone ever made small square bales into balage and wrapped them? Or is it even do able? I have fields to cut but no weather to dry hay... and no means to chop it and store.. Delmas...


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Case bought David Brown about the time the 1594 was in production. Some are DB, some are Case-DB .

DB made very good tractors with some great features.DB had a history in 3 point linkage with the first ever 3pl tractor being a "Ferguson-Brown". Looks like a grey fergie but with an exposed radiator cowling. Appeared about 1937 before WWII, and after the war Harry Ferguson got money to produce the TE 20 style tractor. DB went his own way and the DB Crop Master was the tractor of the day.

DB 3pl has been superior to most other makes but need an operators manual to get the best out of it.

Came as 2wd and MFWD. A good tractor with good all-round vision from the tractor seat.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Case bought DB in the early 70s and then phased out David Brown in the early 80s with the last ones ever produced in 1988 when the shut down the plant. 
I grew up on Fords and Masseys then we got a 950 David Brown... That DB was hands down the best tractor out of all of them( ford 801,massy 50, Ford 8n and 9n with Sherman trans)
Better pto WAY better 3 point hitch and better ground clearance and the weight balance was near perfect. Ford was more powerful but light the massey was about equal to the DB except it was horrifically nose heavy and steered like @$$.. The other 2... Pto not live and 3 point issues ...not even close.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well i got a quote for glass from a used tractor baron...$1100.00 .... i can buy all new glass and seals for 1300 from case... unreal..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

skyrydr2 said:


> Well i got a quote for glass from a used tractor baron...$1100.00 .... i can buy all new glass and seals for 1300 from case... unreal..


If the glass is pretty clear, I would just buy what I needed and maybe all new seals. I would consider replacing the front glass if it is getting hazy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh its clear, so clear in fact you can feel the wind LOL.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I see.....buy the glass and the seals .....there will be days where it will look really good.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

skyrydr2 said:


> Well i got a quote for glass from a used tractor baron...$1100.00 .... i can buy all new glass and seals for 1300 from case... unreal..


Did you know what oem cost when you got the $1100 price tag? You should be able to negotiate that down. Most used stuff is in the 50% of new range, barring odd demand or availability.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

No i didnt , that was why i went looking to see how $$ the glass really was. Even lexan or plexi glass is expensive. Nuts!!


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Happy joy!!Justin from Ag Tractor Parts called and has my glass and all for $300! No bees are gonna get me now mowing lol.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

skyrydr2 said:


> Happy joy!!Justin from Ag Tractor Parts called and has my glass and all for $300! No bees are gonna get me now mowing lol.


How many pieces is that?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good looking unit.....enjoy your new iron (and glass)


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

4 different windows. Seems someone liked throwing stones..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

skyrydr2 said:


> 4 different windows. Seems someone liked throwing stones..


Good price sounds like.....I paid nearly 2/3 of that for a back glass recently.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I believe I would jump all over that if ya haven't already


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I did jump on it, they should be on their way to me as i type (i hope) 
I have some bush hogging to do and its gettin'nippy out in the mornings.
While im waiting for the glass i have a few minor issues to fix and we should be good to go. 
Over all it seems to be a decent machine for $5000. Everything like it on web is going for 12k plus.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Got my glass and it all looks good just need to install it now.. got a good days work out of it and it seems to be pretty decent on fuel. Found a few leaks i need to adress... mostly powersteering. It is leaking at the pump can seal and a tiny drip from the steering motor. Ill get new seals and fix this once i get it home from the fields trying to get the last bit of hay in ...


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

if you got that old tractor for $5000 you did very well. I'll take the next ten in that shape that you find for the same price, LOL


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I thought it was a pretty good deal as well, but if you were not mechanically inclined it might not have been worth 5k.I plan to strip it down and service all the seals that are leaking and then paint it and put the cab interior back to new . I really like David Brown tractors and this is a fitting tribute to them though in Case Red and Black.
When decaling it i may do it in David Brown fashion as only the British seemed to have them over there in Red and Black and they look nice.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well got most all the glass in and not a moment too soon... its freezing out now.. perfect for hoggin'.
Tstat changed out and heat works mint.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That was a good buy and a neat project skyrydr. How do you like the hoop/fabric building? At least that's what it looks like


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

paoutdoorsman said:


> That was a good buy and a neat project skyrydr. How do you like the hoop/fabric building? At least that's what it looks like


 It keeps most of the elements out but you need to keep hay away from the sides... you will get bleaching of the hay from uv getting through but it is only just on the surface. Horsey customers used to coment on it but once you rub a bale and it goes away they are happy. 
When the sun is shining in the dead of winter it is still quite nice in there... but when it goes down... brrrrrrr...
I think its a clearspan from agri-supply or something like that. Its 15 plus years old now.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Spring is coming and the 1594 is getting close to what I want in a hay tractor.. got almost all the little bugs fixed and managed to even get some paint on..
Just need to finish up the interior/ a/c overhead console and re locate the comressor and alternator and it will be ready or dang close.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That has come a long way. You missed that yellow clutch pedal  .


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

paoutdoorsman said:


> That has come a long way. You missed that yellow clutch pedal  .


 LOL no it matches the inside of the cab. I couldnt get all the interior out so I left it yellow. It actually keeps it brighter so I'll live with it. LOL.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

skyrydr2 said:


> Spring is coming and the 1594 is getting close to what I want in a hay tractor.. got almost all the little bugs fixed and managed to even get some paint on..
> Just need to finish up the interior/ a/c overhead console and re locate the comressor and alternator and it will be ready or dang close.


Nice work and the glass looks good.

Regards, Mike


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Here is a pic of the new overhead a/c unit and a switch bank on the left and a radio/backup camera (going to be used for watching kicker)
The first pic is of the base design and the second is with it finished.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well so far so good, the 1594 seems to get better and better. The A/C works pretty good And the tractor itself is a nice turning,powerful fairly easy to use beast. Dad is starting to really enjoy the power he has compaired to his NH2120 LOL he forgot how nice it is mowing with a 100 hp.
Once I printed out a new shift chart that could be read he was off and mowing like a mad man. 
This shot is him mowing the lightest hay we have left to cut.. the rest is as tall as the hood .


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well had a tiny hiccup last Friday, had a relay for the overhead power supply kick the bucket.. on the hottest day and just before baling.. Managed through 400 bales that were dropped on the field for pickup, when we stopped to lower kicker and hookup wagon I popped up the roof and replaced the relay and we were back up and running 15 minutes later. Oh it's spooo much quieter with the doors and windows closed. 
Oh yeah I had to swap wheels from side to side to get 4" narrower to fit on our equipment trailer. That was an easy fix .
This tractor is very good on fuel! 50 gallons used in 70 hours of use! 
If I have to complain about something it would be the lack of a powershift.. as mine is a syncromesh version... the lower ranges require a bunch of lever changes to go between 3rd 4th and 5th gears.
If the raking could be more uniform it wouldnt be an issue, but it is with a bale kicker! If a bale dwells too long it burns off the strings and makes a huge mess for the stacker in the wagon (blows hay all over a sweaty man) not good.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

So far so good. The old buzzard has 100 hrs on the clock and hasn't burned 75 gallons of fuel!
Has plenty of power and runs sweet! It has a few minor leaks that are annoying visual wise but don't hurt operation any. 
It really works good and for $5k plus a few more($1600) to get it nice, has been money well spent.
I would love to find a 4wd version that I could gut the tranny and install a hydrostatic unit so I had infinite speed control in each range. 
Oh well... its nice to dream once in a while LOL.


----------

